# vision racks any good????



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

anyone on here used or using vision racks im looking at them at the moment so wouldnt mind some input on these...or any other commercially available racks out there .

thanks jo


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

bloody hell! the price of them!

get yourself to argos and get summat like it from there! lol.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

They're great
I've had one for a few months now, worth every penny -)


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

Fantastic for ball pythons! I've 17 vision racks now...overall I can't fault them!


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

We have a couple . They are superb.:2thumb:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks peeps limited funds means there the only racks in my price range...fed up with the old woooden racks i have there just too blinkn heavy...what would be the best size for adult royals then ???????...jo


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

post a website


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> post a website


Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

I have used a few of the sizes and they are excellent, i think they are extremely well priced and you will not get better for your money!

Tom


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

I think the model you want for adult royals is the V7O.

Its the one with the 11 tubs in.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Scott W said:


> Fantastic for ball pythons! I've 17 vision racks now...overall I can't fault them!


show off :lol:

i've only the two and they are good :2thumb:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

while were on the subject are spares easy enough to come by for them as ive heard of problems with not enough heat cable etc....actually when i think about it it was royalpython on another thread/forum.. that pointed this out...

jo


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

We have a V70 rack for our royals, and it's fab. We did cover most of the ventilation with duct tape as it doesn't hold humidity well, but once that's done it's perfect.


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

could anybody put some pics up of theres in use please ???


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Heres a couple


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

nice one mate what sizes do the tubs measure up???


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

i use the boa rack for my dwarf retics, very good! the only complaint i had was that while researching, i compared the stated floor space to that of some herptek vivs i had, the trouble was that when i got them, i quickly realised that as the sides of the tubs were tapered, there was considerably less floor space than i had calculated, still a very capable piece of kit though.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

we are slowly filling up the shop with them so easy to wor with


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

is that the rack u got the hatchlings in terry....i'll pop up for a closer look later in the week.

jo


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

sasandjo said:


> while were on the subject are spares easy enough to come by for them as ive heard of problems with not enough heat cable etc....actually when i think about it it was royalpython on another thread/forum.. that pointed this out...
> 
> jo


I think some people were supplied with a shortage of heat cable, i was one of them, but i just enquired and got the extra cable at no extra cost.


----------

